# New Style Milestars



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm surprised no one posted this up....Old Style left,New style right. Maybe they fixed the WW problem,too.


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the difference from the pic they look the same to me. :dunno:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

They look a little narrower. Post a pic when mounted if you can


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

The tread pattern seems the same but the one with the marking on it looks smaller.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Where do you buy the new style at?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have them,someone sent me the pic. They are more rounded instead of square,and they took some of the rubber off the edges,like a normal 155/80/13.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea they look more rounded an not so wide on the sides. I wonder where you can get them at.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure,i'll see if I can find out where the pic was taken.....might be the same guy that's clearing out old stock of Milestars.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh ok cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

Alex isbouncing on Facebook has these the whitewall is thinner and look 10x better mounted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

really hummmm,but doos they still look like some one smeared shit all over the WW?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are some of the pics from his Facebook page they are not flat like the old style


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> really hummmm,but doos they still look like some one smeared shit all over the WW?


White wall will stay white all you have to do is spray it with bleach white first then soak the SOS pad in bleach white and scrub it and it will stay white for weeks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I use greased lightning on mine and works without scrubbing


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me too,Mean Green or Greased Lighning...those actually look good. I like the 1/2 WW better anyways. Now if only they will not get oil seeping through the WW's.........


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

So are these the new milestars? or what they look good mounted


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure if they are replacing the old ones,but they might be.....I don't see Milestars listed on the online tire places right now,so they might be getting in the new ones.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

If they are replacing the old ones i hope they fix the white wall issue.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

If they do,I might start selling them to customers,as a wheel/tire combo. I'll wait and see.....uffin:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

:h5:

i wonder if alex on fb has any for sale. Id buy some an see what the deal is on the whitewall if they improved or still shitty.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen him on FB,not friends with him though. I heard $45 a tire.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought Milestars were discontinued?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

Alex does sells them not sure on the price but he does ship as well


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Who has these? How do I get a hold of them?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Are these the last radial tires still in production?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

1980lincoln said:


> Here are some of the pics from his Facebook page they are not flat like the old style


damn those look good...and everyone please stop crying about the whitewall. stop being lazy and spray some






and scrub it with









back to the new style, them tires look better now:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

alex75 said:


> damn those look good...and everyone please stop crying about the whitewall. stop being lazy and spray some
> View attachment 681137
> and scrub it with
> View attachment 681138
> ...


 lol!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, here's a picture of the ones I got! They are available in the store $49.00ea plus the ride!!! Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or need quotes! 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or PM! 
Erika @ COOL CARS


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


> Okay, here's a picture of the ones I got! They are available in the store $49.00ea plus the ride!!! Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or need quotes! 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or PM!
> Erika @ COOL CARS


Those are the old style.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Those are the old style.


_I got 2 different styles (I didn't even know) Let me take a picture of the other ones one moment..._


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Those are good for 3-wheelers,and the newer ones should be about the same price.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*I will post the picture for the 2 different styles MILESTAR I have in a few... I just wanted to let you know that I also have UNIROYAL 155-80-13WW available for $69.00ea plus the ride, lmk if you have questions 

*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> Those are good for 3-wheelers,and the newer ones should be about the same price.


Here you go! I have these 2 tires available in the store, they are both MILESTAR but one of them has a model #MS75 and the other one is MS775 According to the tire disctributor, they are identical just different model #'s but you can judge that yourself. Yes they are both the same price and don't forget I also have the UNIROYAL available for $69.00ea


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I GOT THE FOR 45 EA SHIPPING AVAILABLE.....300 IN STOCK READY TO GO

AND THEY ARE THINNER THAN THE OLD MY PICS PROVE THAT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

IF YOU BUY 8 OR MORE THEY ONLY 40.00


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

those look good


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


> Here you go! I have these 2 tires available in the store, they are both MILESTAR but one of them has a model #MS75 and the other one is MS775 According to the tire disctributor, they are identical just different model #'s but you can judge that yourself. Yes they are both the same price and don't forget I also have the UNIROYAL available for $69.00ea


Yea, those are the new ones. They are skinnier.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Yea, those are the new ones. They are skinnier.


So your saying the MS775 are the newer ones?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes,the ones with the writing on the tread are the new style.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> Yes,the ones with the writing on the tread are the new style.


Okay kool, that's good to know  Well it looks like I got some of both available so just let me know!


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> I GOT THE FOR 45 EA SHIPPING AVAILABLE.....300 IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> AND THEY ARE THINNER THAN THE OLD MY PICS PROVE THAT


How much for 2 shipped to tx 78332


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> I GOT THE FOR 45 EA SHIPPING AVAILABLE.....300 IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> AND THEY ARE THINNER THAN THE OLD MY PICS PROVE THAT


 8 shipped to 75149 .. Thanks


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> I GOT THE FOR 45 EA SHIPPING AVAILABLE.....300 IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> AND THEY ARE THINNER THAN THE OLD MY PICS PROVE THAT



Tried to hit u up 2 days ago. Do u still have same number bro?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

He'll probably respond faster on his thread.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I need a set if there on point


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Me to. Like the new style. How much shipped to 32043 for a set?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

He's got a thread for these,he's not responding in here.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...80-13-new-version-milestars.html#post16859893

:nicoderm:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

So the new thinner milestars are the MS775 an the wider milestars were the MS75?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes........anyone have these on your ride? How are the whitewalls doing? Need pics of more rides on the new ones.


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

How much for a set shipped to 94509?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> He'll probably respond faster on his thread.


:facepalm:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I use greased lightning on mine and works without scrubbing


Good tip cause I was sitting out there with some bleach white and high grit sandpaper. Gonna try the Mean Green on it.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have these on my ride and ww is awesome and tires are skinnier also overall a great looking tire now and i also have tires as well i get them from alex so if he is busy just hit me up and i can grab them to help out


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to hear they're not turning yellow......i've referred a few people to Alex,and have quoted these to international customers looking for tire/wheel packages. Tami and Pat arent far away,so Tami offered to take the wheels there and have them mounted,then ship them out. Can you get us some pics on your ride? I love the look of the new ones,and like the skinny WW myself.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Well damn. Looks like there's hope for all the riders out there now. I'm glad this tire came out...


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Because you guys ask for them, NEW STYLE MILESTAR 155/80/13WW Tires are already on order and will be here by the end of the week! We are taking pre-orders, go ahead and call us today
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

86 Limited said:


> Well damn. Looks like there's hope for all the riders out there now. I'm glad this tire came out...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Erika CCE said:


> Because you guys ask for them, NEW STYLE MILESTAR 155/80/13WW Tires are already on order and will be here by the end of the week! We are taking pre-orders, go ahead and call us today
> 888-266-5969 ext. 405


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

lboogie said:


> :thumbsup:


 let me know if ya' need quotes!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Need some in southern L.A. area today,who has them? Alex is out.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Found some at One Way Hydraulics $55 each,$60 mounted,but not balanced


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

a set shipped 92311


Erika CCE said:


> let me know if ya' need quotes!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread isn't about selling them,it was just to show everyone what they look like and get some feedback on them. Call Erika at CCE,Alex is still out I think.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Lowrider19 said:


> This thread isn't about selling them,it was just to show everyone what they look like and get some feedback on them. Call Erika at CCE,Alex is still out I think.


bump


----------

